# Grilled backstraps



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Aunt and Uncle from England were in, Uncle from Maryland, and the rest of my moms brothers were in yesterday and so my grandmaw wanted to have a "weenie roast" rather than a meal. Just plain fun. Not wanting a hot dog, I experimented with some "stick meat". Here's what I did...


One jar of Huy Fong Chilie Garlic Sauce (maker of Sriracha hot sauce...the one with the rooster on the bottle in the Chinese joints)

Backtrap

Bacon

Cut back strap into 2" long chunks. 

Marinate for half a day or so in plastic bag.

Wrap in bacon and secure with toothpics prior to cooking

Cook until rare on the grill.


I did mine on a forked maple limb we had cut for hotdogs and marshmallows and cooked until pink on the outsides and still a little red in the middle. Cooked it over the fire. I imagine it would work just the same on the grill. Remove toothpicks and eat.


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Something funny about reading, "Cook until Rare..."


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I love rare steak (beef) but I hardly order it rare anymore. I order it medium rare. Not much difference but I have got some steaks so rare that I was almost afraid to eat them.

I am not so sure about eating deer meat cooked rare. I am thinking medium. 
Anyone else share my concern? Is there anything to be concerned about?

Darin


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

lol yeah I know.....more like cook til outside isnt red lol


Darin, there isn't anything that can cross over, the only thing to be concerned about is the way the meat is handled and some sort of bacterial cross contamination. The only reason hamburger isnt "safe" to consume until fully cooked is because of all the 'surface area', if you will, of the meat. If handled properly, (kept cool, no contact with fecal material, etc), cuts of meat are safe to consume raw and stand just as much chance of some sort of contamination as any other food. 

In fact, not that I would do it...but you could take a road kill deer...that's been hit a few days...cut the muscle (meat) open, and as long as it is still red and fleshy and hasnt come into contact with the exposed rotting parts, it's safe, albeit I might would cook it thoroughly if I HAD to eat it, just from the general area where it was from.

Sounds crazy, but unless there is some sort of known pathogen to cross from said animal to human through consuming the flesh, then it can be consumed raw theoretically. Chicken is only not safe because of the chance it has come into contact with salmonella or something through fecal contamination.....pigs it's brucellosis I think, but thats pretty much a non-issue with domestic swine...but I still cook it thoroughly


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I am on immune suppressants and if I can catch something, I probably will catch it. 

When I was a kid there was a lady in the neighborhood that used to eat hamburger raw while she was making hamburger patties to grill.
I like a good rare steak but not raw.

Darin


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I like it with the chill just knocked off lol


On a serious note try that recipe to the level you like it cooked. The bacon helps hold the moisture in, so you can get away with cooking it past rare. I wouldnt go past medium though! You know deer it just too lean to do that.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

As long as my steak doesn't quiver when I stick my fork in it, then it's done.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I like mine done to where a good vet can have it walkin again in less then 20 minutes or so...


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Smack it on the ass and run it thru a warm room.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

WV Cobbmullet said:


> Smack it on the ass and run it thru a warm room.


if you're gonna eat'em like that you need to wipe their nose too...


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

drag it across the coals then flip ,repeat and throw it on a plate !


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

no raw meat for me ... but kinda back to the first part of the thread we were camping out and we were doing weiners on the fire and we ran out so I got out the deer bologna and put it on a stick into the fire ....they tore that stuff up


----------

